# Fall Grilled Pumpkin - Yum!!



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Got this in an email today and thought it would be yummy!! :hungry Enjoy!<TABLE style="MARGIN-LEFT: auto; MARGIN-RIGHT: auto; TEXT-ALIGN: left" cellSpacing=3 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 6px; PADDING-LEFT: 6px; FONT-WEIGHT: bold; FONT-SIZE: 14px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 10px; COLOR: #fff; PADDING-TOP: 10px; BORDER-BOTTOM: #fff 1px solid; FONT-FAMILY: Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #b53721">

Fall Grilled Pumpkin </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 6px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; FONT-SIZE: 12px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif" vAlign=top><DIV style="PADDING-RIGHT: 10px; PADDING-LEFT: 10px; FONT-SIZE: 11px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 14px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 4px; PADDING-TOP: 4px; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ccc 1px dashed; FONT-STYLE: italic; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #efefef; TEXT-ALIGN: left">The perfect warm side for a cool Autumn banquet. </DIV><DIV style="PADDING-RIGHT: 10px; PADDING-LEFT: 10px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=left><DIV style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold; FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: #b53721; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ccc 1px inset; FONT-FAMILY: Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif">Ingredients </DIV><BLOCKQUOTE>1 large pumpkin
1/2 cup butter
4 tablespoons brown sugar
1 tablespoon molasses
3 teaspoons allspice
3 teaspoons cinnamon
3 teaspoons nutmeg
1 teaspoon white pepper
1 teaspoon salt
</BLOCKQUOTE><DIV style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold; FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: #b53721; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ccc 1px inset; FONT-FAMILY: Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif">Directions </DIV>
<LI style="MARGIN-TOP: 10px">Pre-heat gas grill to medium heat. Carefully carve, de-seed and cut pumpkin into 6 - 8 pieces. <LI style="MARGIN-TOP: 10px">Melt butter in a small pan on a side-burner or stove. Mix all ingredients except pumpkin and simmer for 1 minute. <LI style="MARGIN-TOP: 10px">Slather pumpkin pieces with mixture and place on warm grill. Close lid and cook for 30 minutes or until soft and brown. <LI style="MARGIN-TOP: 10px">Dust lightly with cinnamon and serve. </LI>
</DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Well thanks alot i'm hungry now!!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I have been doing the same recipe for years on Acorn Sqaush. They are the REALLY good. I'll bet the pumpkin is as well. I'll give it a try as soon as I see some pumkins for sale.


----------

